# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ερώτηση για τα μοζαϊκ

## Avdiritis

καλησπέρα, έχω 2 λευκά μοζαϊκ με λίγο κόκκινο σε φτερά και στη λεγόμενη "μάσκα", έχω αρκετές μέρες που διαβάζω στο φόρουμ διάφορα άρθρα σχετικά με τα καναρίνια και το πώς θα καταφέρω να κρατήσω τα πουλιά μου υγιή και όσο το δυνατόν πιο χαρούμενα και ευτυχισμένα. Διαβάζοντας έχω κάποιες απορίες και θα ήθελα όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει: 

1. αυτά τα πουλιά είναι χρώματος όπως πολλοί γράφουν σε συζητήσεις?
2. Στην παρασκευή αυγοτροφής από αυτές που είναι δημοσιευμένες στο φόρουμ η κατάλληλη συνταγή για μένα είναι αυτή που δεν χρεισιμοποιεί το κρόκο του αυγού?
3. Για να κρατηθεί ο χρωματισμός στο φτέρτωμα πρέπει να χωρηγείται χρωστική ή φρούτα-λαχανικά με κόκκινο χρώμα την περίοδο πριν την πτερόροια ή καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του χρόνου?το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί αυτή τη "βιταμίνη - αυγοτροφή" που δίνουν οι πετσοπάδες και η οποία περιέχει μια κάποιου είδους χρωστική λένε να την δίνουμε όλο το χρόνο.

Ευχαρηστώ εκ των πρωτέρων και ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζω με τις ίσως απλές ερωτήσεις μου

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Στα μωζαίκ φίλε μου χορηγείς χρωστική 40 μέρες
μετα την γεννησή τους (οχι πιο πρίν) και μέχρι το τέλος της πτερόροιας..
Μετά το πέρας της πτερόροιας δεν συνιστάται.

Επίσης ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ο κρόκος αυγού, αλλά και ο σπόρος
ΡΟΥΨΕΝ όχι όλες τις εποχές ... αλλ'α ιδιαίτερα στην φάση της
πτερόροιας (μεχρι το τέλος της).

Αυτα είναι τα βασικά που πρέπει να ξέρεις για την συγκεκριμένη
ράτσα!

----------


## nicktzad

Γιωργο γιατι απαγορευεται ο κροκος αυγου στα μοζαικ?

----------


## Antigoni87

Υποθέτω γιατί τα βάφει;   ::  
Εμένα το έπαθε καναρίνι μου πράσινο απλό, να γίνει πορτοκαλί στο λαιμό και τη "μουσούδα" λόγω αυγού και πιπεριάς.
Θα μας πει καλύτερα όμως ο Γιώργος ή όποιος άλλος γνωρίζει!

----------


## jk21

ο κροκος εχει χρωστικες που δινουν καποιες κιτρινες αποχρωσεις που στη συγκεριμενη ρατσα προφανως δεν ειναι επιθυμητες.επισης το ρουπσεν περιεχει ποσοτητα λουτεινης (οχι μονο αυτος αλλα και το σπανακι και το μπροκολο ασχετα αν φαινονται πρασινα ,εσωτερικα εχουν ισχυροτατη ποσοτητα μεγαλυτερη απο το ρουπσεν .συγγενες του ειδος το mustard seed   ο σπορος απο τον οποιο γινεται η μουσταρδα πρεπει επισης να αποφευγεται αν εμπεριεχεται στα μιγματα.το ρουπσεν υπαρχουν λογοι ποπυ πρεπει να το αποφευγεις και ολο το χρονο και δεν ειναι οι χρωστικη του.αν ψαξεις τα θεματα της διατροφης στο φορουμ υπαρχει σε καποια σημεια σαφης δικαιολογηση της αποψης μου.αν δεν το βρεις τα ξαναλεμε.

αντι αυγου στην πτεροροια απο τη στιγμητα  θειουχα αμινοξεα  που οι πρωτεινες του περιεχουν  ειναι πληρως απαραιτητα  για τα φτερα ,πρεπει να αντικατασταθουν με κατι ισαξιο κατα το δυνατον.

τετοιες πηγες πληρους πρωτεινης μπορουμε να δουμε εδω

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complete_protein

Complete protein foods that also obtain the highest possible PDCAAS score of 1.0 are certain dairy products, egg whites, and soy protein isolate. Other foods, such as amaranth, Aphanizomenon flos-aquae[citation needed], buckwheat, hempseed, meat, poultry, soybeans, quinoa, seafood, and spirulina also are complete protein foods, but may not obtain a PDCAAS score of 1.0.[1



με λιγα λογια τοπ ασπραδι του αυγου (που δεν περιεχει καθολου χρωστικες αρα δεν υπαρχει κολλημα στη χορηγηση του ) ,η σογια (οι περισσοτερες << λευκες>> αυγοτροφες την εμπεριεχουν με ολα τα θετικα της απο θεμα πρωτεινης αλλα και φυτοοιστρογονων για τα θηλυκα και τα μειονεκτηματα της λογω φυτοοιστρογονων επισης για τα αρσενικα... ) με εναλλακτικη προταση ,oι σπορος κινοα ,αμαρανθος  αλλα και η chia και η περιλλα που δεν αναφερονται στο αρθρο αυτο .

την κινοα (που την βρσικουμε σε ολα τα καταστηματα βιολογικων ) 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE% ... F%8C%CE%B1

αν τα πουλια μας δεν την επιλεγουν(μπορουμε να κανουμε μικρη ποσοτητα μιγματος με τους αλλους υπαρχοντες σπορους και να δοκιμασουμε)  μπορουμε ειτε να την κανουμε φυτρα(βλαστωμενο σπορο) ,ειτε νακανουμε αυτη την προταση γνωστης αμερικανικης ιστοσελιδας  

http://www.glosters-usa.com/alternative_to_eggs.htm

ή απλα αφου την βρασουμε για ελαχιστα λεπτα και τηνστραγγισουμε (παραπλησια ενεργεια με οτι περιγραφει εκει) να την αναμιξουμε με την οποια σπιτικη ή ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (χωρις κροκο αυγου ) που  εχουμε για χρηση

τη δικια μου προταση την εχεις απο οτι καταλαβα δει

viewtopic.php?f=69&t=1220

και θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι μπορεις να μισομερασεις το αλευρι ολικης με ποσοτητα απλου <<χωριατικου>> τυπου (απο σκληρο σιταρι ,κιτρινωπο) 


ολη την υπολοιπη περιοδο και ειδικα στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης και αν επιτρεπεται(για τους νεοσσους να απαντησουν τα παιδια που ξερουν αν επηρεαζει αλλα νομιζω οχι) και στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων

----------


## Avdiritis

Σας ευχαρηστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας, θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σας και αύριο κιόλας ετοιμάζω την δική μου αυγοτροφή για να ξέρω ακριβώς το τί θα τρώνε τα μοσαϊκά μου

----------


## Avdiritis

Απο ότι εχω καταλάβει το να δίνει κανείς χρωστική για το χρώμα πέρα απο το διάστημα πριν την πτερόροια και κατα την διάρκεια της είναι ανούσιο και μόνο προβλήματα μπορούν να προκείψουν...το σπανάκι και το μπρόκολο να το σταματήσω εντελώς απο τη διατροφή τους ή μόνο κατα τη διάρκεια της πτερόροιας? το λέω αυτό γιατί ειδικά για το σπανάκι τρελαίνονται και τα 2.

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου αυτο που πρεπει να χορηγησεις μονο την περιοδο που σου ειπε ο γιωργος (μεχρι τελος πτεροροιας) ειναι το σκευασμα της χρωστικης.μετα μπορεις να δινεις ανετα καθε φυσικη πηγη χρωστικης ειτε κανει ειτε δεν κανει .αρα και κοκκινα (πιπερια) και πορτοκαλι(καροτο τριμμενο) και πηγες της κιτρινης λουτεινης πχ σπανακι.ισα ισα που εχουν θρεπτικοτατα συστατικα που βοηθουν τηνυγεια του πουλιου ,την λαμψη του φτερωματος αλλα δεν βαφουν,ειδικα αν ειναι σε νορμαλ δοσεις οπως συμβαινει στις φυσικες τροφες.επισης δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με τον κροκο του αυγου και μπορεις  να φτιαξεις και αυγοτροφη με πληρες αυγο 

πχ αυτη   viewtopic.php?f=69&t=1756

την οποια θα αυξησεις σταδιακα απο τελος δεκεμβριου και μετα.τωρα δινε 2 μερες τη βδομαδα και απο τοτε 3 προς 4 .απο αρχες φεβρουαριου καθε μερα .αν ομως εχεις καποιο πουλακι (ή περισσοτερα )που εχει κιτρινο λιπος στην κοιλια του μου  το λες

----------


## Avdiritis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ

----------


## xXx

συμπληρωματικά να αναφέρω και τις δικές μου απόψεις μιας και ασχολούμαι με μωζαϊκ...στα πουλιά που θα πάρεις από τα κόκκινα μωσαϊκά σου δεν θα δώσεις αυγό τις πρώτες μέρες μέχρι δηλαδή να αρχίσεις το βάψιμο...τώρα....το βάψιμο καθαρά εξαρτάται από τα γονίδια του κάθε πουλιού, κατά βάση, καθώς και από τη μέρα που θα αρχίσεις να τα βάφεις...για μένα οι 40 μέρες είναι υπερβολικά λίγες, αλλά και οι 48-50 μέρες που λένε κάποιοι και πάλι λίγες μου φαίνονται....έχω δοκιμάσει να βάψω και από τις 30 και από τις 50 και από τις 70 ημέρες και τα πιο καλά αποτελέσματα τα έχω πάρει από τις 65+ ημέρες μέχρι τώρα...λένε ότι για να αρχίσεις να βάφεις από τις 48-50 ημέρες πρέπει τα πουλιά που έχεις να είναι ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ...αλλά και με φίλο εκτροφέα που έχω μιλήσει και τα πουλιά του είναι πράγματι ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ βάφει από 65+ μέρες και μετά με άριστα αποτελέσματα...τονίζω και πάλι σημαντικότερος παράγοντας που παίζει ρόλο στο πόσο γρήγορα, το πόσο έντονα και πώς θα βαφτούν τα μέρη όπου υπάρχει το λιπόχρωμα, είναι γονιδιακός....τα πουλιά συνεχίζεις και τα βάφεις μέχρι το τέλος της πτερόρροιας και αν τα κατεβάσεις σε έκθεση μπορείς να τα βάψεις και πιο πολύ αρκεί και πάλι να προσέχεις τον τρόπο με τον οποίο βάφονται και να μην υπερβάλλεις στο χρώμα...(την πρώτη πτερόρροια την υπολογίζουμε στις 90 περίπου ημέρες από τότε που θα γεννηθεί το πουλάκι)....καλό θα ήταν να δίνεις αυγοτροφή που απουσιάζει το αυγό (πχ για καναρίνια λευκά) και τα πουλιά να τρώνε μείγμα χωρίς ρούψεν, αφού το συνδέουν με την ανάδειξη του κίτρινου χρώματος, πράγμα που εσύ δεν θέλεις να συμβεί στα πουλιά σου, μέχρι την ημερομηνία που θα αρχίσεις να τα βάφεις με χρωστική κόκκινου παράγοντα....αυτό επειδή τα πουλάκια στον πρώτο χρόνο ζωής τους δεν αλλάζουνε τα φτερά πτήσης και τα φτερά στην ουρά τους και αν δώσεις αυγό ή αυγοτροφή παρουσία αυγού ή μείγμα με ρούψεν θα βάψεις και τα φτερά πτήσης και την ουρά τους με χρωστική κίτρινου παράγοντα

----------


## jk21

βασιλη αν καταλαβα καλα (για να μαθαινω κιολας  ::  ) να ρωτησω για να γινει πιο σαφες ισως,εννοεις οτι η 40η μερα της ζωης των πουλιων ειναι αρκετα νωρις για βαψιμο κατα τη γνωμη σου και εσυ προτεινεις απο την 65η και μετα; ετσι ; και ποσο διαρκει σχεδον το διαστημα βαψιματος; 
ή εννοεις τα νουμερα που αναγραφεις σαν συνολικο χρονο ημερων βαψιματος;

----------


## xXx

το πρώτο Δημήτρη....οι 40 ημέρες είναι πολύ νωρίς

----------


## panos70

Βαγγελη εγω απο εκει που περνω τροφες δεν εχει για μωσαικα η για κοκκινα ετσι τα δινω τροφη την απλη με ρουψεν,τα πουλια μου ειναι μια χαρα στο χρωμα και για χρωστικη φετος εδωσα σε λιγη δωση τη raff insensitive φυσικα δεν βαφτηκαν οπως επρεπε αλλα το χρωμα τους το πειραν....ε...δεν ειναι και για εκθεση....αλλα για φετος απεκτισα ενα ζευγαρι κοκκινα και πειρα την quico που ειναι για  κανονικο κοκκινισμα,τωρα αν θελεις απλα να παρουν λιγο χρωμα κοκκινο τα δινεις μια ελαφρια(insensitive) εχει περιπου στα 9 ευρω τα150gr αν θελεις επαγγελματικο χρωματισμο τοτε ακουλουθεις τις οδηγιες τιυ Βασιλη xxx-Birdy-75 και περνεις την bogena η την quico τη δυνατη  25 ευρο τα 100gr,μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα κανω παρουσιαση τα πουλια μου

----------


## jk21

> Βαγγελη εγω απο εκει που περνω τροφες δεν εχει για μωσαικα η για κοκκινα ετσι τα δινω τροφη την απλη με ρουψεν,τα πουλια μου ειναι μια χαρα στο χρωμα


γιατι απλα το ρουπσεν δεν εχει καμμια τεραστια ποσοτητα λουτεινης στο σπορο του.λουτεινη εχει το ανθος του

και τα φυλλα του φυτου 
αν το βρειτε εδω πεστε μου και μενα

http://tiny.cc/tq3rc

η  μονη συγγενης σε αυτο σημαντικη φυσικη πηγη που αναφερεατι ειναι  τα φυλλα του φυτου που γινεται η μουσταρδα (turnip greens)

αν θελουμε να σπρωξουμε ενα σπορο με καλυτερη τιμη απο το να τον χρησιμοποιουμε σαν φτηνη πηγη για παραγωγη βιομαζας και βιοκαυσιμου ,πολλους μυθους μπορουμε να βγαλουμε...

----------


## Avdiritis

> φιλε μου αυτο που πρεπει να χορηγησεις μονο την περιοδο που σου ειπε ο γιωργος (μεχρι τελος πτεροροιας) ειναι το σκευασμα της χρωστικης.μετα μπορεις να δινεις ανετα καθε φυσικη πηγη χρωστικης ειτε κανει ειτε δεν κανει .αρα και κοκκινα (πιπερια) και πορτοκαλι(καροτο τριμμενο) και πηγες της κιτρινης λουτεινης πχ σπανακι.ισα ισα που εχουν θρεπτικοτατα συστατικα που βοηθουν τηνυγεια του πουλιου ,την λαμψη του φτερωματος αλλα δεν βαφουν,ειδικα αν ειναι σε νορμαλ δοσεις οπως συμβαινει στις φυσικες τροφες.επισης δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με τον κροκο του αυγου και μπορεις  να φτιαξεις και αυγοτροφη με πληρες αυγο 
> 
> πχ αυτη   viewtopic.php?f=69&t=1756
> 
> την οποια θα αυξησεις σταδιακα απο τελος δεκεμβριου και μετα.τωρα δινε 2 μερες τη βδομαδα και απο τοτε 3 προς 4 .απο αρχες φεβρουαριου καθε μερα .αν ομως εχεις καποιο πουλακι (ή περισσοτερα )που εχει κιτρινο λιπος στην κοιλια του μου  το λες



δοκίμασα την αυγοτροφή που πρότεινες φίλε μου και είμαι κατα-ενθουσιασμένος!!! Έκανα και μια παραλαγή προσθέτοντας 1 κουταλιά ρίγανη   ::   ::   ::   και χτες που τους έβαλα έγινε κιριολεκτικά ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ  ::

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη δεν εκλπλησσομαι   :winky:  

οσο για τη ριγανη δεν την αναφερω στη συνταγη γιατι απλα την προσθετω (παντα!!! ) μετα το ψησιμο γιατι εξατμιζονται τα ενεργα αντιβακτηριακα - αντιμυκητισιακα αιθερια ελαια της (θυμολη ,καρβακρολη ) 

την προσθηκη της αν δεις τις αλλες συνταγες την αναφερω οπως και ειναι το βασικο βοτανο σε αυτην μου την προταση

viewtopic.php?f=68&t=3839

για οποιοδηποτε απορια σου ή προταση διαφοροποιησης στην υπαρχουσα συνταγη με χαρα θα το συζητησουμε στο αρθρο της αυγοτροφης   :winky:

----------

